# Silvia scores 7000!



## Alfry

E' un piacere per me festeggiare il ritorno di un'amica dopo un lungo periodo di assenza.

Wow 7000.... 
Dove saresti adesso se fossi più assidua? 
Non ti starai mica divertendo troppo dato che non sei più spesso qui tra noi?

By the way, mi è avanzato solo un altro mazzo di bamboo... ma non essendo un panda non so se ti piacciono o meno... quindi mi sa che li mangio io 

Una pizza va bene lo stesso?


Ancora complimenti.

AUGH


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni, Silvia.


----------



## cuchuflete

Uno, due, tre, ........siete mille bacci!

 Congratulations Silvia!



 U&K
c. 
​


----------



## Idioteque

*Congratulazioni, Silvia! *


----------



## ElaineG

Incredible numbers for an incredible woman.

It's good to see your rigor and fluency back among us.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Silvia !

Joyeux postiversaire ! s'il-vous-plaît, venez parler un peu français chez nous !


----------



## TrentinaNE

Bentornata, Silvia.   Grazie del tuo aiuto, che è sempre molto utile e ben apprezzata.

*Congratulazioni, sette mille volte!*​ 
Elisabetta


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Silvia!


----------



## Jana337

Auguri, Silvia!  Spero che potrai essere più attiva. Amo il tuo stile!

Jana


----------



## lsp

Congratulazioni, Silvia!


----------



## DesertCat

Congrats and I hope to you posting more frequently as well.


----------

